# Please show us your Ti 29er SS. Thanks



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

I am cooking up a titanium 29er single speed project, and need some ideas. So please show them. 

Thanks


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's my Quiring. More info here: Just another Quiring

jw



rapidcarbon said:


> I am cooking up a titanium 29er single speed project, and need some ideas. So please show them.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice  where did you get that XTR crank? Did it come like that or you just modified it from the original tripple crank? Can I see more the cockpit?


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Another Scott Quiring Ti 29er in SS form:










Same crank setup as Grump, it's a Boone "bash ring" bolted up where the big ring used to live.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

I love them crank. Can you guys tell me how to get it?

Please keep them Ti 29er SS coming


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is mine, crappy pic, but you get the point.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Did someone say crappy pic?

Here's my unfinished Jones.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's mine........


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

It's like 1992 all over again!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Come on man, we need more info and a ride report ASAP. 

jw



uno-speedo said:


> Did someone say crappy pic?
> 
> Here's my unfinished Jones.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

are those ti fork? Who make them?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

GrumpyOne said:


> Come on man, we need more info and a ride report ASAP.


I built it this morning before work and discovered my (used) front brake cable is too short 

More later.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

DANG !!!!

And I had just convinced myself that I didn't need a new bike next year. Well, that is ruined. How long did you have to wait for that Quiring with the flames? MAN is that thing sweet.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't find my glamour shots anywhere.
Here's my Thylacine.









For real.









Found one glamour shot. Boy do I suck at taking pics.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

azjonboy said:


> Here's mine........


Bars!?

-Rob.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Custom from James at Black Sheep. They're an adaptation of his Mountain Mustache. Very comfy and work surprisingly well in the tech stuff.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

CB2 said:


> It's like 1992 all over again!


HA! You beat me to it, and I was going to say the same year too. I am proud to say that the ONLY purple anodized part I EVER had was some bullseye pully wheels which I got out of desperation on my Serotta hard tail back when it was geared.


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

Less finished than yours...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

martin_uk said:


> Less finished than yours...


Very nice Martin. Get it built!!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

quote=teamdicky]
Found one glamour shot. Boy do I suck at taking pics.







[/quote]

You still running that Boone cog, or is it now swapped out?


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

> *show us your Ti 29er SS*


I believe that the correct spelling is *TitSS*


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

rensho said:


> quote=teamdicky]
> Found one glamour shot. Boy do I suck at taking pics.


You still running that Boone cog, or is it now swapped out?[/QUOTE]

All Boone cogs were liquidated.
Sticking with PC-1's (I just bought a case) and Chris King steel cogs.


----------



## slowridemo (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's my Lynskey from today.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

slowridemo said:


> Here's my Lynskey from today.


Nice bike, nice setting. Here's a photo of my Black Sheep -- I couldn't bring myself to stop in the howling wind to snap a photo out in the wild, so resorted to the fashion shot in the wind-protected backyard...
(p.s. - the unique thing about this bike is it was built to be a single speed and to use the WI ENO eccentric rear hub. It was also built to handle a narrow Q-factor road crank, my body dimensions, and particular handling needs).


----------



## slowridemo (Jan 17, 2006)

PeT said:


> (p.s. - the unique thing about this bike is it was built to be a single speed and to use the WI ENO eccentric rear hub. It was also built to handle a narrow Q-factor road crank, my body dimensions, and particular handling needs).


The bike looks sleek, fast and minimilist. I have to ask though, why did you design a bike around the eno hub? Didn't want the change in wheelbase that comes with track ends? Ebb would have messed with your pedaling stroke? I must say the ability to run road cranks is pretty cool. What kind of tire clearance does it leave you with?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

and are you ruynning a kenda small block in the back


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

slowridemo said:


> ... why did you design a bike around the eno hub? ...


Narrow Q-factor cranks (i.e. - road cranks) have a 47 mm chainline using the outside chainring position -- that matches the WI ENO hub chainline. Other reasons include already having a couple of ENO freewheels in hand, the symmetrical spacing of the ENO hub leads to a really strong build, the hub itself is as high-quality as one could ever want (spins so smooth!), and the idea that I could have a simple SS frame with no moving parts AND vertical dropouts was just too tempting. I've had a less than desirable experience with an EBB -- either have slipping and creaking or tighten it down to prevent that and bind the bearings of the bb spindle. While never owning or riding a bike with sliding dropouts, I was concerned about the potential for increased flex and complexity they added. Horizontal/track dropouts might well have worked, but since the ENO eccentric hub words so well (I tried it out before having the frame built), I was able to get Breezer-style dropouts to further stiffen up the drivetrain. The frame is straight-gauge Ti and the rear triangle/BB area was built to be stout -- and on the few ice free patches of road and trail where I could try it out, the bike is just a rocket when it comes to acceleration. And the Kenda Small Block 8 tracks in powder and on crust as well as anything. There's not a ton of clearance for big tires in the rear, but I'm not needing a really big tire on the rear -- the current crop of 2.1 -- 2.2 tires will fit both the frame and my needs.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Pics I've collected.*

1. Motoman771's Jones 
2. Motoman771 on his jones
3. Drevil's Matt Chester
4. Another 26" Jones


----------



## slowridemo (Jan 17, 2006)

PeT said:


> Narrow Q-factor cranks (i.e. - road cranks) have a 47 mm chainline using the outside chainring position...


Very well thought out. Wasn't sure if the cranks would inhibit tire clearance. Thanks for the response.


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

My happy Sheep... wish my trails were still this clear. ::sigh::

[IMG]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2001/1978362549_8a9c8d2122_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Old pics...*

and an old school build.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

darn, so many nice bikes 

Keep them coming.


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

My Thylacine. I'll get better pics soon.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*My Blacksheep*

Sorry its an ugly "garage" photo, Im hoping to get one of those portable indestructable wrist cameras (go pro 3) for christmas so I can take some proper shots of it out on the trails. For now this will have to do


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

nice sheep, what kind of fork is that? Does it function similar to Jones's?


----------



## Helibee (Jun 10, 2004)

Another Sheep....


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Kinda*



rapidcarbon said:


> nice sheep, what kind of fork is that? Does it function similar to Jones's?


but not really. My fork is a strutt fork, a jones fork is a truss fork. The strutt is connected at the bottom with some screws. It gives a bit more stiffness to te fork, but is not re-enforced like a jones fork with a ti triangle. In other words, a truss fork is considerably stronger and stiffer than a strutt fork.

pic 1- my fork a strutt fork
pic 2- a jones fork a truss fork with re enforced triangle for strength and stiffness.

I like the strutt's because i like a little flexibility and no brike dive which is what this design accomplishes. If you want to huck off 10 foot drops with a rigid fork then a truss is the way to go. Nothings stronger...pic 3


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Just want to add some more to the collection (these bikes are from DC area)

my very own DeSalvo









JoeP's DeSalvo 


















RickD's and Jason's new Jones


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

rapidcarbon said:


> RickD's and Jason's new Jones


jesus h christ what tire does he have on the front of that jones?? Looks like he can ride across the top of the water with that thing!!!


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Surly Endomorph 3.7. Its about the same diameter as a 29er tire, so it works (apparently, I've never ridden one)

-Rob.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, since someone resurrected this thread, I will add some pictures of my new Sheep. Details are here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=443737


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

My Stellar with Faith fork.....


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

nice, lots of sheeps in here now  keep it coming guys


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is my Titus. Bikeny, that is the coolest sheep I've seen. I really like the frame. I have one of those Ti flattracker bars, but the sweep didn't agree with me. I like the jones sweep, or a regular riser.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BOSS (May 23, 2005)

My Hbicycles BigTeasti


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone got KISH or MOOT ss 29er?


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok...I'll throw mine in...just finished the build on this one last week...

R























































.


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

Been beating on this for a while now....
Dean Colonel 29er w/ WI ENO SS hub, Salsa fork, blah, blah....rides great

-Dan


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

AOF said:


> Been beating on this for a while now....
> Dean Colonel 29er w/ WI ENO SS hub, Salsa fork, blah, blah....rides great
> 
> -Dan


Dude, you're going so fast your arm's on fire! 

Sweet bike. What's the green above the seat stays?

-Rob.


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

robcycle said:


> Dude, you're going so fast your arm's on fire!
> 
> Sweet bike. What's the green above the seat stays?
> 
> -Rob.


I've heard that before, hence AOF .

the green is a dean sticker


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

RSW42 said:


> Ok...I'll throw mine in...just finished the build on this one last week...
> 
> R
> 
> ...


the discs are mounted wrong. they should rotate in the opposite direction as the signs on them show.

/sorry for my poor english, i hope you get what i mean./


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Kisherceg said:


> the discs are mounted wrong. they should rotate in the opposite direction as the signs on them show.
> 
> /sorry for my poor english, i hope you get what i mean./


Yup, it should look like this one, good eye!


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kisherceg said:


> the discs are mounted wrong. they should rotate in the opposite direction as the signs on them show.
> 
> /sorry for my poor english, i hope you get what i mean./


I've never been one to conform.

Let me guess, an asteroid is heading my way cuz I mounted them that way?

:skep:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

RSW42 said:


> I've never been one to conform.
> Let me guess, an asteroid is heading my way cuz I mounted them that way?:skep:


it is called design, for a reason. structurally, it will be stronger if mounted the way it should be. exact same reason when lacing spokes on your wheels. non-conformity by choice? wear a helmet.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> it is called design, for a reason. structurally, it will be stronger if mounted the way it should be. exact same reason when lacing spokes on your wheels. non-conformity by choice? wear a helmet.


 Right, but spokes work with tension. The brake rotors are angled tangentally forward, which has them working in compression. I have wondered this too.

-Rob.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

robcycle said:


> Right, but spokes work with tension. The brake rotors are angled tangentally forward, which has them working in compression. I have wondered this too.
> 
> -Rob.


same reason why you don't mount boone cogs backwards.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> same reason why you don't mount boone cogs backwards.


Right, but do we need to build the biggest know super-computer, a biologically based planet called earth to find out that the answer is 42, or can you tell me what that reason is? 

-Rob.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

RSW42 said:


> I've never been one to conform.
> 
> Let me guess, an asteroid is heading my way cuz I mounted them that way?
> 
> :skep:


i absolutely don't care what you do with your ride. i think if there is a rotating direction recommended by the manufacturer of the brake, it should be used that way.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> it is called design, for a reason. structurally, it will be stronger if mounted the way it should be. exact same reason when lacing spokes on your wheels. non-conformity by choice? wear a helmet.


Holy Cow...attack...kill...destroy...

Strange, when I called them, the folks @ Magura said: "it really doesn't matter which way you put them, no human or amount of rider-generated force could create a palpable difference"

Have a great day.

.


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

RSW42 said:


> Holy Cow...attack...kill...destroy...
> 
> Strange, when I called them, the folks @ Magura said: "it really doesn't matter which way you put them, no human or amount of rider-generated force could create a palpable difference"
> 
> ...


You had to call Magura to get your rotor mounted ?


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

MarcusSommers said:


> You had to call Magura to get your rotor mounted ?


Nice...

No, I called them to see if it was cool to do so, and they said yes.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

RSW42 said:


> Strange, when I called them, the folks @ Magura said: "it really doesn't matter which way you put them, no human or amount of rider-generated force could create a palpable difference"
> .


that would be Frankie, the housekeeper, answering random calls again. "Palpable Frank" as known by the ladies, he loves that word.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

the THEORY (probably confirmed by stress testing) is that the direction of the arms of the rotor would help resist the "wind-up" effect of the outside surface of the rotor not moving while the wheel keeps trying to rotate the hub under braking forces.
same with all rotors that "sweep" forward instead of backwards which looks infinitely cooler.

like the chain trying to rotate the outside of a boone cog while the hub wants to remain static until momentum kicks in.

again... a stress testing computer may say it'll make a difference but who knows if anyone can feel it? 
(FYI: I mount mine however the manual says, studied with FEA programs, trust them...)

issue put to rest now!?
goody... 
ti ss'ers please!


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

byknuts said:


> issue put to rest now!?
> goody...
> ti ss'ers please!


This one belongs to thegood, another DeSalvo 29er, rigid ss


----------



## Gambler (Jul 21, 2005)

Been ridin' this one for a while.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mountain Goat WhiskeyTown Racer SS*


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

RSW42 said:


> Nice...
> 
> No, I called them to see if it was cool to do so, and they said yes.


Sorry, I was just kidding.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kisherceg said:


> i absolutely don't care what you do with your ride. i think if there is a rotating direction recommended by the manufacturer of the brake, it should be used that way.


One...mo'...time....

Originally Posted by RSW42
Nice...

No, _I called them to see if it was cool to do so, and they said yes_.

.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

timbercomp said:


>


Very nice...

:thumbsup:

.


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

*dean colonel / sorry, wrong wheel size...*


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

tenacious m said:


>


NICE Colonel...

As for wheel size: If *you* are diggin' it...it's the right wheel size!

:thumbsup:

.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks, I was so amazed how the bike turned out and it cannot go anywhere without tons of people rubbing it to make sure the "decals" are really there


RSW42 said:


> Very nice...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> .


----------



## rocktr01 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Vassago Optimus Ti*

I guess since everyone else is posting their good looking beauties, I thought I should take my chance to throw my good looking girl in the mix. Here is some pics.


----------



## Sky_Guy_1 (Aug 5, 2008)

rapidcarbon said:


> I am cooking up a titanium 29er single speed project, and need some ideas. So please show them.
> 
> Thanks


Just finished building my new Ragley TD:1 ... Ti Twentyniner SS (TITSS !)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

rapidcarbon said:


>


This is how Jones frames are made in the wild.


----------

